
The secret to airplane flight? No one really knows - gordian
http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/science/the-secret-to-airplane-flight-no-one-really-knows
======
petercooper
I'm confused. Is this the Arab equivalent of The Onion? There's little
'secret' about airplane flight and much of the article is nonsense.

